# Do pigeons forget, or has mine simply become territorial?



## Retrotrashh (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello, I'm new here. I rescued a baby pigeon with my grandma about seven years ago. Thankfully he has had no problems with his health or anything of that nature. We used to rescue pigeons we saw that had a bad wing, nurse them to health and set them free. This one, since we rescued as a baby, was attached to us. When he was little we had no intention of keeping him. We were trying to get him to bond with other pigeons ever since he was old enough to do so. But he didn't want to. Followed my grandma around, jumped on her head and laid there. When she would sew, she would put a blanket over the glass pot she had filled with thread, and he'd lay there and sleep beside her. This was all great and he was sweet, gave kisses and all! But we rescued another pigeon a few years ago who could not fly. It was night, and she was on a car, scared. Long story short, we managed to take her, nurse her to health, although she is not as strong as she was before. She can not fly for long periods of time, and doesn't try to. She just flies into their cage, (we got them puppy cages) and around the apartment. Well I guess her and my other pigeon fell in love they had three eggs they hatched, one left, and two died ): Well my pigeon is now very territorial. The female one is not. She doesn't peck, and she doesn't hit with her wing but he does surprisingly even though he knows us. He is old now, I guess he may be grumpy too! But is this normal or should we be doing something to stop it? He pecks pretty hard, and we have to change his water and food! They no longer have eggs, so he's not really protecting the eggs.



I forgot to add, they share a cage since they are together.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*If you are tresspassing his territory ( that could be his cage or any place you allow him free flight and spend time in), he will fight to protect it. He is a male pigeon and that is very normal for him to defend what he thinks belongs to him. Even though he knows you, he is just protecting what he thinks is his. He has adjusted to living in a human world, and he thinks you are his equal when he wing slaps you, which is a compliment. Without having babies to raise, he will spend more time defending what is his. Is the hen not laying anymore?.... if that is the case, she may have egg related issues/infection which can cause them to be ill. If so, she should be seen by an avian vet. Also, do you know why the 2 babies died? 

*


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes he will become very teritorial and protect their home, nest. three eggs is very rare in the pigeon world they usually lay only two. Did she just now stop laying or did she lay eggs before, if so what are you doing with the eggs? are you letting them sit on them for the whole time (17 to 20 days) or taking them away, if you are taking them away and she just keeps laying eggs she will get very sick and could die. She is using up her calcium, if you don't want babies i would get some fake eggs ( plastic or wooden ) and replace the eggs with those and let them sit the time out. and give her oyster shell and grit if you aren't already.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with everything Skyeking has said. About covers it all.


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

Retrotrashh, males in are usually like this in all the animals. and you should know that pigeons are very territorial birds ... and would react to any thing/one which comes in their territory..


----------

